# PS won't open my RAW files form my D90???



## gl600 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey,
I just got a new D90 and I am trying to open some of the NEF (RAW) files in Photoshop but they won't open. It just says "Could not complete your request because of a program error". 
I'm using cs4 extended.
PS will open raw files from my D60 (even when I use the same SD card). I have tried formatting the card, no luck.
Any idea's?
Thanks!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you have the latest Adobe Camera RAW?


----------



## gl600 (Jan 30, 2010)

how do i check?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have Lightroom, so it may be a little different for you.

If I go to Help -> About, it tells me what camera raw I have installed (which is 5.6).

Go to the support area of abode.com and see if there is a newer version than what you have installed.


There should be some kind of update check in PS too though...


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 30, 2010)

Just got to the Adobe website and download the most up to date camera raw for the camera you are using. That will fix your issue.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 30, 2010)

Update your software.  You may have to manually add the D90.

Try a trial of Capture NX2.  You can export as a TIFF and go around the whole problem.

Try the NX2 anyway, the lens distortion correction is really nice and a lot of the other corrections are easier and in some ways even better than CS4.


----------



## itznfb (Jan 30, 2010)

Mike_E said:


> Update your software.  You may have to manually add the D90.
> 
> Try a trial of Capture NX2.  You can export as a TIFF and go around the whole problem.
> 
> Try the NX2 anyway, the lens distortion correction is really nice and a lot of the other corrections are easier and in some ways even better than CS4.



And the color is accurate in NX2.


----------



## gl600 (Jan 30, 2010)

I had version 5.0.0.178
I updated to 5.6... and it's all good.
thanks!


----------



## kkamin (Feb 1, 2010)

Covert your files to DNGs first.  As you probably know it is Adobe's raw file format.  I like them because they don't use sidecar files.  You can download the converter for free from adobe Adobe - Digital Negative (DNG)  The download link is in the upper right hand corner of the page.  

edit: oh, you solved it, never mind.  @_@


----------



## evcarter (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a legally purchased CS4 extended and I have downloaded camera raw update but get "file access denied" when I try to unzip the file. I am really frustrated that I cannot open my raw files! ANY help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 26, 2010)

Follow the instructions on the Adobe site for installing the plugin, or as mentioned, use the free DNG converter for your raw files. H


----------

